# MTX REQ Install help



## epi79 (Nov 9, 2007)

hi Guys, 
can you guys help me installing mtx req ?
picture will be great. 

Thanks


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

epi79 said:


> hi Guys,
> can you guys help me installing mtx req ?
> picture will be great.
> 
> Thanks


Done, it's installed, want my paypal address?

J/K We will need a bit more information 

Picture would be great here too


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Yup, year, make, and model would definitely help. The MTX REQ is an interesting piece like the clean sweep and 360, except it's for sub bass frequency. Have you opened it up and looked at the manual?


----------



## Arkidean (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a 2008 Honda Civic 4 door Ex Basic model I'm having trouble Installing my MTX Audio re-Q.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Could you be a little more specific about the "trouble" you are having? Hookup, placement, power, what?



Arkidean said:


> I have a 2008 Honda Civic 4 door Ex Basic model I'm having trouble Installing my MTX Audio re-Q.


----------



## briansz (Feb 5, 2008)

I deleted a ReQ from the car a couple months back, think I may still have the docs with it. I can hunt around for where I actually put it if you are still looking for this info.....

Brian


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

They are stupidly easy to install...

You need power, ground, turn on, Left and Right...

The easiest way to install it would be if your car already has a trunk mounted factory subwoofer.. you'll have all five of those cables right there. Just tap into them and you're done.

If your car doesnt have a factory trunk mounted amp.. maybe it has another amp somewhere.. find it and tap into the appropriate wires.

The hardest would be if you need to make up your own amp Turn-on wire using a relay. Even then, it's not that hard.

once we know the details of your particular vehicle (what it is, what it has, and what you want to do) then we can get specific on it..


----------



## briansz (Feb 5, 2008)

Abaddon said:


> They are stupidly easy to install...
> 
> You need power, ground, turn on, Left and Right...


Actually, you do not need turn-on. The ReQ is signal-sensing and provides +12V turn-on when there is a speaker-level signal being piped into it. That's why I ran it until I picked up a standalone device from PAC that did the same thing. Didn't much care for the crossover and the EQ did nothing in my system. It might work better with systems that roll off the bass in a pronounced way.

Brian


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

briansz said:


> Actually, you do not need turn-on. The ReQ is signal-sensing and provides +12V turn-on when there is a speaker-level signal being piped into it. That's why I ran it until I picked up a standalone device from PAC that did the same thing. Didn't much care for the crossover and the EQ did nothing in my system. It might work better with systems that roll off the bass in a pronounced way.
> 
> Brian


Oh yeah.. that's right... forgot about that feature...


----------



## SteveT (Jan 7, 2010)

I am having some trouble installing mine. I have a 2009 Ford Escape that has no factory sub or amp. Where should I tap into the speaker outputs? There is a nice spot in my dash where I could place it. A wiring diagram is all I need I think, but if anyone knows off of the top of their head the front speaker outputs that would be awesome. Also, the wires are such a high gauge in the dash, what is the best way to tap into them? And also, if I can, I would like to locate a switched 12v wire in there too. I know it has signal sensing turn-on, but I have seen on some forums people still had to use the remote turn on wire. 

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Why not grab a trusty multi meter and start testing for yourself???

If you dont have the proper tools to install it or even test for the proper wiring maybe you should take it somewhere to get installed because you **** something up


----------



## briansz (Feb 5, 2008)

I got the signal for mine at the rear door speakers since I was disconnecting them anyway. That allows me to fade between the sub (downstream of the ReQ) and the front stage with the factory head unit.

I've never had a problem with the turn-on signal on mine. I deleted the ReQ from the system and the PAC widget I began using to provide turn-on lasted about six months and then started to flake out on me. Really frustrating.

Since I'd already installed a Clarion electronic crossover with parametric bass EQ and Scosche line output converter after removing the ReQ, I just put it the REQ back in ahead of the Clarion with the crossover set to its highest point (200Hz I think) and let the Clarion provide sub crossover from there. All it's doing now is providing a turn-on signal when music flows through it.

It's been in there better than a year now and from time to time I forget it's stuffed behind the amp rack. When I dramatically upgrade the car system in the spring/summer, I'll run a proper switched turn-on lead from the radio harness and delete the Re-Q again. At this point I've had the car for three years and I've never even had the factory deck out of the dash. Was just trying to avoid the constant take-apart phenomenon until I knew what I really wanted to do.


----------



## SteveT (Jan 7, 2010)

Well I got mine hooked up and when I turn the accessories on, the amp turns on, and when I turn it off, the amp goes off. Seems to work. I can't however use the controls on the radio. The radio is on and there is AM static but I cant turn it off or on. What could the problem be?


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Just take it somewhere man, It sounds like your gonna **** something up and cost yourself more money/headaches...


----------



## SteveT (Jan 7, 2010)

I would take it somewhere but the only place around here is Best Buy and after seeing what they did to my friends car I wouldn't even think of taking it there. Got it all working though, I just need to learn how to set my gain on my amp and the re-q. Thanks for the help


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

SteveT said:


> I would take it somewhere but the only place around here is Best Buy and after seeing what they did to my friends car I wouldn't even think of taking it there. Got it all working though, I just need to learn how to set my gain on my amp and the re-q. Thanks for the help


Did ya see where tinctorus works? Ouch.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

W8 a minute said:


> Did ya see where tinctorus works? Ouch.


Lol it doesnt bother me....Believe me I understand there are plenty of hack's at my company just like at any other in all honesty

I can only stand behind my own work not the work of 600 other stores you know


----------

